# billing 53899 to Medicare



## l1ttle_0ne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm trying to find out if anyone has billed a 53899 (botox injection into the bladder) to Medicare with any luck? I'm not having much luck finding anything about it. But it doesnt look like it's covered in the ASC. Just want to double check, any help you could give would be great!


----------



## Jashani1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't billed it yet but you have to bill J0585 in conjunction with 53899. Since this code is unlisted you will receive a request for medical notes, possible invoice, ndc#, etc. As soon as you send in the information your claim should be processed.


----------



## laurenb27 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have billed 53899 for Botox injections and received payment from Medicare. Our physicians do this in the hospital so I do not bill the J0585 because the hospital provides the Botox. I just bill the 53899 and send notes. There are certain Dx's that go with it and they are... 344.61, 596.51, 596.52, 596.54, 596.55, 788.31, 788.33, 788.41. That is off the Medicare website. If that doesn't help their website is BOTOXReimbursementSolutions.com


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Nov 5, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking. How much did you get reimbersed for the 53899? I know it will differ from state to state, but I'm just trying to get a ball park number. Thanks.


----------



## laurenb27 (Nov 5, 2012)

$191.37 is Medicare allowable and I'm in SC


----------

